# Simple Question: Is Being a Top Dasher worth it?



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

My rating is back up to 4.68-after I asked the tech department if there were a glitch as before it was stuck at 4.49 no matter what happened. So close to 4.7 and now all my numbers are close to TD status except acceptance rate-at about 35% right now and never get above 50%

The perks sound great BUT isn't it cancelled out by having to take a bunch of lowball $3 for 10 mile crap?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dasher..I would rather be Rudolf


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Do you think its worth getting a tattoo on your butt hole ?
Same as a top dasher . You can say ow im a top dasher! Other drivers look at you like your a idiot .
My acc rating is 7 % . Currently i am leaving dd off doing grub hubs . I am noticing a lot of my usualy diners are now ordering with gh . I ask them and they say dd always delivers there food cold .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Being a dasher of any kind is worthless, let alone a "top dasher". I do occasional doordash deliveries on my motorcycle for fun. In my car it would barely even pay for the gas.


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Being a dasher of any kind is worthless, let alone a "top dasher". I do occasional doordash deliveries on my motorcycle for fun. In my car it would barely even pay for the gas.


Ok so you run a fortune 500 company but just slum it over here. LOL Lot of folks like that it seems. I doubt it's worth it. But if it were folks probably won't admit it anyway-why give the competition information


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve never been one, and that’s a decision I consciously made. It is not worth it for me to take the dozens of supercrappy offers necessary to reach the required AR. That alone makes it not worth it. I don’t even need to know what bells and whistles they offer. They are not worth the ridiculous no-tip Walmart “10 orders 100 miles 40 minutes”. Eff you, DD!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve never been one, and that’s a decision I consciously made. It is not worth it for me to take the dozens of supercrappy offers necessary to reach the required AR. That alone makes it not worth it. I don’t even need to know what bells and whistles they offer. They are not worth the ridiculous no-tip Walmart “10 orders 100 miles 40 minutes”. Eff you, DD!


Did you say dozens? Over the course of one month, I would say it is more than just dozens.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Top dasher means you get all the doo doo, first.  💩


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Did you say dozens? Over the course of one month, I would say it is more than just dozens.


I’m paranoid. I am perpetually afraid of seeming overdramatic, so I err on the side of underestimating. You are, of course, correct; but technically speaking, “hundreds” is also “dozens”, just more of them. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*Simple Question: Is Being a Top Dasher worth it?
Simple Answer: NO*


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> *Simple Question: Is Being a Top Dasher worth it?
> Simple Answer: NO*


I'm sorry, I believe you meant
*HELL NO!!!*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> *Simple Question: Is Being a Top Dasher worth it?
> Simple Answer: NO*


The Oracle has spoken! 👀


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zarathustra1 said:


> Ok so you run a fortune 500 company but just slum it over here. LOL Lot of folks like that it seems. I doubt it's worth it. But if it were folks probably won't admit it anyway-why give the competition information


This is an Uber driver forum. Uber is actually a legit source of income. Unless doordash pays better in your market than mine I cannot understand trying to make a living driving for DoorDash unless already banned from Uber, Lyft, and Grubhub. The only gig companies that pay less than floor trash are the defunct postmates and some other gigs like iVuet where they will pay you like $5 to spend 25 minutes taking pictures of shrubs at walmart.

Its hard to even clear $10/hr before expenses in my market on DoorDash. When I started out DoorDash used to pay $7 per order no matter how short. That was back in the DoorDash tip stealing days. The difference is, today there are rarely even any tips to steal. The typical doordash order I see is less than $3 including tips. A recent delivery I did paid out like $6 but the destination was 10 miles. It was a pizza delivery on my motorcycle. If I worked for the same pizza shop as a driver for them I might have made that much in tips plus been paid mileage and an hourly wage on top of that.

Like I said, I do doordash as an excuse to ride my motorcycle. If I had to guess, most doordash deliveries are done by bored people who have an old car that doesn't qualify for real gigs that can actually pay the bills.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I cannot bring myself to deliver to non tippers so I've never made it. If you play the system and only worry about your AR at the end of the month it might help you if you have a hard time getting on in your area.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s the peroblem: if the $2.75 pings were a rarity, I think more people would be inclined to take them in a “give back - feel good” kinda way. And before you guys start laughing, I’ll admit I’m one of those people. Sometimes, I’d take one for the team.

The problem is the majority of pings are like that. So no one wants them. It’s more like “how many do you expect me to take ‘for the team’?!?!”

“Top Dasher” means “Sucker!!!” You get a Participation Certificate with a star. Whoopie dooooo!

I honestly wonder at this point if they even exist.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Time out..taking 1 for the team. It's a business. Are you running a business or a hobbie...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Time out..taking 1 for the team. It's a business. Are you running a business or a hobbie...


I’m a big girl. I can do what I want. 😜

(I don’t, btw; the above specifically says that I might - if it were a rarity and most of the pings were lucrative; but I’ve been turning down <$3 offers all day today, made ONE ok-ish (not great) run, am pissed and certainly in no mood for charity.)


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> think more people would be inclined to take them in a “give back - feel good” kinda way.


If you’re looking to feel good and not earn money you would be much better off delivering for meals on wheels or some other charity. Those low pay orders on Doordash are just cheapskates.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …made ONE ok-ish (not great) run…


I feel like I need to correct this. The run had a tip increase and turned out to be pretty good - 5 miles for $19 and change - and I had a 1-mile $9 McD after that (waiting on the tip; $3 for the run). That last one is interesting - it’s one of the suspects in my first thumbs-down.

But that was UE though. Both. DD kept sending me the <$3 ones.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> If you’re looking to feel good and not earn money you would be much better off delivering for meals on wheels or some other charity. Those low pay orders on Doordash are just cheapskates.


I’m not sure how else I can say I do not other than “I do not”. It was me musing. I’ve not taken anything below $5 I think ever. Not once. I’m pretty sure.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I can’t imagine accepting the required 70% minimum of all gigs thrown my way. Not a chance! 30-40% would be a high number. 70%? UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think the only benefit may be that they sometimes get a catering order that can have a $50 tip or more. 

There are ways to sneak around it by just working your ass off the last few days of the month to keep your acceptance rate up until then to qualify, but taking under $5 orders is a waste of time, taking a $2,50 order is charity and it could take you an hour to do that ride if the order is delayed.


----------

